# first kayak



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to purchase a kayak to do a some fishing in some local bayous and small rivers thats lite enough to strap to my roof rack of my car easily and still be able to carry it a decent distance by myself. I want something that will be fairly stable and easy to control. any suggestions?


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Go over to Pensacola Kayak and Sail and talk to them. They can help you pick out one for you. And you can test one out there also. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Ocean Kayak Prowler 13.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I look online and several stores. I found the best deal at sports unlimited on airport in pcola. But only go there if your looking for a beginner rig. Mine is great for protected waters. The compartment on the bow is a water hotel. It lets water in not out. So for the bayous and ICW mine works great. Pick your days out front.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a look at Academy's rigs. They have some decent boats at affordable prices.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i was looking at the red perception kayak at academy but i hear they are bad about leaking


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you confused Pescador with Pelican kayaks.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a sit on top kayak. hard to sink.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I think you confused Pescador with Pelican kayaks.


I agree. I went from a pelican to a perception. The perception is far superior and not that much more than a peli-cant. Mine started to leak i figure from the 2 part hull. You will do better with a rotomolded yak plus its way more comfortable.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

isn't the pescador perception a 2 piece?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the perception bought the molds for the old tarpon 120, same model as mine, cant go wrong,


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

stuckinthetrees said:


> isn't the pescador perception a 2 piece?


No.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

how about the perception 12 vs the ascend fs12?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

opinions on Native Redfish 12?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was looking at the Perception Pescador 12' and the one I got. I liked the PP better but my Old Town Caspian went on sale for $130 less and I was on a tight budget. It's a clone of an Ocean Kayak Scrambler XT. The Pescador would be a really good starter for you. If you have a little bigger budget I would look at an OK trident 13 or Prowler. 

Here's the result of a quick Google search
http://www.yakangler.com/how-to-paddling/item/1215-5-fishing-kayaks-under-$500

I wouldn't do a pelican, but would put the pescador at the top of that list in it's place.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50620&classNum=50621#.UVH15xc4uzk

This is a deal. MSRP 800 bucks. They also carry some good other good ones at West Marine and often have a coupon code for 15% off. AFFWEST I believe is their normal one. No shipping cost if you have it shipped to the store and they will try to help you out as much as possible getting it to you, have good experiences from the one on Davis across from the new Academy


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

looking like i may end up with the ascend 12 i hear its a little more stable than the native redfish and a a little cheaper also


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

academy is good for a beginner. my first yak was a pelican. i slayed many a fish in it, but as soon as soon as i used a high quality yak i was sold. you get what you payed for, but always start out cheap.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

stuckinthetrees said:


> looking like i may end up with the ascend 12 i hear its a little more stable than the native redfish and a a little cheaper also


As long as you dont plan on any gulf fishing. Im sure you could but a sit in is a bad idea. Could be in davey jones locker pretty quick. Just some info.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely dont get a sit in, you will hate it fast, sit on top or stay on the shore.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

unless you want to fish out of a submarine, i wouldnt do that.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

No. It is rotomolded.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

the ascend im looking at is a sit on top, so is the native


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

if i wanted to go out in a sit inside, id just take my kennedy out and pull the plug


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this is the one he's talking about. Looks ok. They are rotomolded so it should be ok. You can call 417 532 9410 for their customer service. 










http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10T-SitOnTop-Kayak-Titanium/product/12102505321114/


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

It's this one the OP is talking about.

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Olive/product/61401647/

They are good boats and are rotomolded. Kind of a morph between a Tarpon and a Prowler. Pretty stable with a little speed. I say go for it if this is the one you like


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I know 8lbs doesn't seem like much, but when you are loading one of these things every pound counts. The Pescador is the same price as the Ascend and has a better hull design. At 3" narrower the Pescador is also going to be a bit quicker which is going to help in speed and your stamina. I think you would be happy with either, but honestly think the Precision is the better boat. 

Ascend
Length: 12'. Width: 31". Weight: 68 lbs. Maximum weight :no:

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...__?color=Red&N=670787849&Ntt=pescador&Ntk=All
Pescador
Product Weight (lb.):60 Product Length:12 ft. Product Width: 28 in. :yes:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad. I do like my perception though it's a quick little kayak. Also the red is high visibility for boats to see me. That would probably be the only thing with steer me away from the dark green.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

that one should be great for a first kayak. it wont be long before you are upgrading though. just a warning!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

hell im always upgrading, i dont like the fact that the fs12 is so dark.


----------



## beachbaby60 (Oct 25, 2013)

*exhaust manifold*



jasoncooperpcola said:


> I think you confused Pescador with Pelican kayaks.


 My Honda jetski needs an exhaust manifold. Any suggestions on where to find and who to install?


----------

